# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  ممكن حد يرحب فيني

## رمش السعاده

انا عضو جديد ترجو الترحيب وقبولي صديقه للجميع  وشكرااااااااااااا
Online iPhone Screensaver -  be the first to win! myscreensavers.info/media/iphone.scr

----------


## كاتبة الخواطر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة 

أهلابك أختي  رمش السعادة 
نتمنى لك طيب الأقامة 
وإن شاء الله تستفيدي بالمعلومات 


الله يوفقك 
أختك في الله / كاتبة الخواطر

----------


## زهور الحب

هلا ويامرحبا
اختي رمش السعادة 
اتمنى لك ادامة مفيدة وسعيدة في منتدانا العزيز 
شبكة الناصرة

مع تمنياتي لك لكل خير

اختك زهولر الحب
تحياتي

----------


## ¢σffєє 7αℓєє

[IMG]http://img407.**************/img407/4306/124242wy1.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## سمراء



----------


## القلب المرح

[IMG]http://heart3hot.***********/5221.gif[/IMG]

----------


## فرح



----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## حميد

[IMG]http://heart3hot.***********/la2.gif[/IMG]

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*





حيــاج اللــه اخـتي
نــورتي المنتــدى
واذا بغيــتي أي شــى
إحنــا فــي الخدمــة



*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

هلا وغلا ومليون مرحبا ..

بكل رذاذ المعاني وعطور الأشواق..

ونسايم التراحيب وقطرات الغلا نرحب بك ..

قدومك الينا ووجودك معنا زادنا فرحاً وسروراً ..

ولأجلك نفرش الارض بدل الثرى زهور ..

ونتمني لك كل المتعة والفائدة في ربوع .. شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

وان تكون اوقاتك طيبة مفيدة 

وننتظر منك كل جديد ومفيدة..


مع تحياتي

الــــــــــــــ الفاطمي ـــــولاء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هلا وسهلا فيج اختي رمش السعاده حياج بين اهلج وناسج ...

----------


## رمش السعاده

هلا باكل عجز لساني عن وصف السعاده

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

مرحباً بك أخي الغالي :-

..*.. رمش السعادة..*..

بعدد سقوط قطرات الندى على الزهر ...

وبعددالنجوم اللامعه في السماء ...

وتخلل أشعة الشمس بين أورق الأشجار ...

وتلاطم أمواج البحر بصخور ...

أهلاً وسهلاً بك...

:.* شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*.:  


بعبير الورد نحييك وبهذاالحضور ...

بخطوط القلم نزين لك أرق ترحيب ...

وبرائحة العود والمحبة ننتظر أبداع القلم الرائع ...

مع تمنياتي لكما بقضاء وقت ممتع معنا هنا ...




أختكم

»؛°.. سحر القوافي ..°؛«

----------


## عماد علي

أهلا وسهلا بمن *ألقى في منتدانا رواسيه* *أهلا وسهلا بك وبمن عرفنا عليك** ...* *منتدانا الغالي يفتح ذراعيه لاستقبالك الميمون يا رمش السعادة**...* *نفتخر بك عضوة ويشرفنا تواجدك* *الكريم بيننا فأهلا وسهلا بك يالغالية**.*

----------


## ام الحلوين



----------


## شوق الربيع



----------


## نور الهدى



----------


## حنين الحياه

حنووووووون

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.



----------


## زهور الامل

[IMG]http://fawaz518.***********/ترحيب19.gif[/IMG]

----------


## القلب الوفيـ ــ

**

----------


## كبرياء



----------


## الأمل البعيد

*عانقت جدران منتدانا*
*عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت*
*مساحاته بأعذب* *عبارات الود والترحيب* 
*ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة*
*لكفوفـك* *لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور*
*الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن**نجني منهـ**ا*
*إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك* 
*كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف* 
*بعضنا**البعض في كل المجالات*
*اًهل هلاَ بك أختي الكريمة** ..* 

*¨°o.O ( ..^رمش السعادة^.. ) O.o°¨* 
*حللت أهلاً .. ووطئت سهلاً** ..* 

*ياهلا بك بين اخوانك وأخواتك*
*ان**شاء الله تسمتع معــانا*
*وتفيد وتستفيد معانـا*
*وبانتظار مشاركاتـك**وابداعاتـك* *ســعداء بتـواجـدك معانا .. وحيـاك الله*

*أهلا بك أختي .. والمنتدى وأهله تشرفوا بوجودك بينهم* 
*فأهلا**بك يا من تجمل* 
*شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*
*بمقدمه*
*وانتشرت رائحة العود في أرجائه*


*مرحبا بك الف و مليون*
*ويسلم راس من دلك علينا*


*وان شاء الله تستفيد وتفيد**وتبدعنا بقلمك المنتظر*


*وكلنا في انتظار مشاركاتك*
*اطيب التحيات وارقها*
*°¨¨™¤¦ الأمل البعيد ¦¤™¨¨°*

----------


## رمش السعاده

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لكم

----------


## عاشق النجف



----------


## رمش السعاده

شكراااااااااااااااا للجميع

----------


## رمش السعاده

مشكوووووووووووور للجميع الاعضاء

----------


## دمعه حزن

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،*

*حياك المولى أختـــــــي الفاضله*

**

*بك* 

*في منتديات شبكة الناصرة*

*نتشرف بانضمامك .. ونسعد بلقاك*

*أهلا ببريق تواجدك الماسي*

*أهلا بشذى أريج ورودك*

*مليون ترحيبه وأحلى سلام* 

*معطر بفرحة القلب لتشريفك*

*اختـي*
*رمش السعاده ..*

**

*بباقة من ورود المحبة نستقبلك*

*حياك الله في ربوع الناصرة المثــير*

*ننتظر عطر قلمك ورسم إحساسك*

*وبديع فنونك لنرتوي بروائع شفافيتك*

*متمنين لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات* 

*[IMG]http://desk22.***********/7yskum.gif[/IMG]*

*ننتظر مشاركاتك المثمرة على أحر من الجمر*
*ونتمنى لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات معنا*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

**

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

أخي:
اسمح لي بأن أحييك .. وأرحب بك 
فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة 
التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا 
(( ..شبكة االناصره ..)) 
وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا 
التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة 
التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء 
هذا المنتدى السامي 
أهــلا بك

----------


## رمش السعاده

شكرااااااااااا على الكلام الحلو

----------

